# Solved: RemoteApp to open Terminal services Manager



## Mzun (Jun 29, 2011)

We use Remoteapps in the company I work for. Occasionally the apps hang and the only way to get them working again is to disconnect and reset the sessions in TS manager.
I would like for the operators to be able to reset their own sessions, but I don't want to give them access to anything else on the server, and I don't want them to be able to end other people's sessions. I was thinking about using a RemoteApp to open Terminal Services Manager. Is this a viable option, and if so how would it be best implemented? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Mzun (Jun 29, 2011)

I did some investigation and yes, it is possible to create a remote app to open TS manager. Also, as only administrators can reset other other users' sessions, this works fine for resetting one's own session.


----------

